# Took my first in-car driving lesson



## Gamesizer (May 23, 2013)

Driving used to look like one of the most terrifying things in the world to me, mainly because of my social anxiety. I was convinced that I would never get my driving license, but my dad kept telling me that it was something millions of people can do and I need to be able to do it too (and truth be told, taking the bus everywhere is quite time-consuming).

I gathered up my courage and called a driving instructor that he recommended to me then booked my first driving lesson for last Friday. I knew next to nothing about actual in-car driving so I was understandably very nervous and kept dreading the moment when my instructor would get to my place for the lesson. 

When I actually drove, I made a few mistakes but I was amazed at how not nervous I was after I got into the groove. There's just so many things to worry about (your speed, all the mirrors, your surroundings...) that you have no time to worry about the people in the other cars and what they're thinking of you.

My driving instructor even complimented me afterwards (he said he thought I was going to be a bad driver at the start because of how awful I was, but I ended up being pretty good after a while)!

This was a huge confidence boost. I know I haven't gotten my license yet, and I haven't done any "real" driving without my driving instructor, but I'm so glad I was able to get past that initial barrier of fear. I'm having my next lesson in a few days and I'm still nervous, but I'm confident that eventually I'll become a good driver and get my license.

Just thought I'd put this out there in case there are any other social anxiety sufferers who are terrified of making that first jump


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Congratulations! You'll soon be a pro at driving. Having your license can be a big help.


----------



## Penguinfan (Apr 5, 2015)

That is good, I've been driving for a while now and it's awesome.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Gamesizer said:


> Driving used to look like one of the most terrifying things in the world to me, mainly because of my social anxiety. I was convinced that I would never get my driving license, but my dad kept telling me that it was something millions of people can do and I need to be able to do it too (and truth be told, taking the bus everywhere is quite time-consuming).
> 
> I gathered up my courage and called a driving instructor that he recommended to me then booked my first driving lesson for last Friday. I knew next to nothing about actual in-car driving so I was understandably very nervous and kept dreading the moment when my instructor would get to my place for the lesson.
> 
> ...


You completed your post, so I would say that you surviived the test!
Well done!

Remember, don't drink or text and drive!


----------



## benevichi (Jan 7, 2015)

Gamesizer said:


> Driving used to look like one of the most terrifying things in the world to me, mainly because of my social anxiety. I was convinced that I would never get my driving license, but my dad kept telling me that it was something millions of people can do and I need to be able to do it too (and truth be told, taking the bus everywhere is quite time-consuming).
> 
> I gathered up my courage and called a driving instructor that he recommended to me then booked my first driving lesson for last Friday. I knew next to nothing about actual in-car driving so I was understandably very nervous and kept dreading the moment when my instructor would get to my place for the lesson.
> 
> ...


Believe me, driving gets exponentially easier as you practice. I've only been driving a few months now (~50 times behind the wheel total), and it's already become second-nature to me. Also, I was lucky enough to have a driving test that lasted less than 10 minutes. Seriously, you'd have to be either drunk or high to fail that test. :grin2:


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

YAY :yay Im happy for you OP !

yep ; it just takes TIME for you to get more confidence: everyone is nervy when doing the first lessons the test and driving on your own 

it will get easier : speaking from experience: i have been driving for a year now 

driving is actually quite a DIFFICULT thing to do and it does not get easier : its YOU who gets STRONGER at doing it


----------

